# MY cockatiels are parents!



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

:tiel2k so my two cockatiels had a total of 5 eggs and they all hatched the oldest one is about 1 week and a half, the youngest one is about a week or so, all babies appear to be developing grey on the wings, 4 of them where born yellow and fluffy and one was white,what mutations might i get, will there be any visual pearls? these are the parents 
Male:tiel2:








Female:tiel5:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your male looks like he could possibly be split pearl but Im not sure, if he is you could get some pearls, the baby with the white down will be a whiteface baby, meaning both parents are split to whiteface. If theres no other splits all the babys will be grey's with splits. 

How old is your male? is that a recent picture, he looks quite young in that picture.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Your male looks like he could possibly be split pearl but Im not sure, if he is you could get some pearls, the baby with the white down will be a whiteface baby, meaning both parents are split to whiteface. If theres no other splits all the babys will be grey's with splits.
> 
> How old is your male? is that a recent picture, he looks quite young in that picture.


how can you tell that he might be split pearl?
the picture isnt resent its from last year, hes about 2yrs old


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Split pearl males and also males who have moulted their pearls out have whats refered to as "ghost pearls" feathers on their back that are kind of two toned. I think I see some on his shoulder there but hopefully others can visit this thread and confirm or deny that. Your male is also split to pied so if your female is split to pied too you could get pieds from them.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Split pearl males and also males who have moulted their pearls out have whats refered to as "ghost pearls" feathers on their back that a kind of two toned. I think I see some on his shoulder there but hopefully others can visit this thread and confirm or deny that. Your male is also split to pied so if your female is split to pied too you could get pieds from them.


Ah ok  im exited to see the babies with their feathers


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He does appear to be split pearl because I too see the ghost pearling and at least three of my boys have this (one was a visual pearl who molted his out). You may get some pearl babies, and since Dad is split pied, if mom is as well you may also get some pied babies. Only time will tell. You'll know more once they feather out, can't wait to see pictures of the babies!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

morla said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you  can't wait till Saturday to take pics of the babies and post em up


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your cockatiels are beautiful,can't wait to see the pictures of the babies on Saturday.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your tiels are adorable especially the female she is gorgeous


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

they are beautiful, can't wait to see pics of the babies.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

*The babie pictures*
































sorry that they are a bit blurry


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww precious gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> awwww precious gorgeous babies!!!


thank you, i think they are all going to be grey and one a whiteface


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

tomorrow ima try and post new updated pictures of the babies  with feathers :tiel6:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here are a coule of helpful links: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html The baby in the article is a normal grey and you can see the changes at different ages. 

This article will be helpful for the youngest baby in the clutch: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html

The littlest one is going to need some help to catch up with the clutchmates. without it there is a chance that it could become stunted.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Your birds are stunning ! Wow ! The female is sooooo pretty


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

And the babies are so precious !


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

It looks like both parents are split to Pied and WF so you could get some interesting surprises in the nest box.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> It looks like both parents are split to Pied and WF so you could get some interesting surprises in the nest box.


tomorrow ill upload pictures of the babies all grown up  i believe 4 of them are males and one female


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

and here are the pictures of the babies theirs 5 of them  i think 4 of them are males and 1 is a female 
Help me out with the mutations pls to see if i had em right thanks


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You have one whiteface cinnamon, the baby in the second pic Im pretty sure is a cinnamon, the third pic is a normal grey beside the whiteface cinnamon, the baby your holding in the 4th pic is I think a cinnamon, the last pic is a normal grey. The bird on the food dish in the first picture looks like a cinnamon pearl pied. Let me know if I missed any lol

I cant quite tell in your pictures if the mother is a cinnamon pearl or just a regular pearl, if shes a regular pearl then all of the cinnamon babies are girls. You cant tell through mutation if any of them are males.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> You have one whiteface cinnamon, the baby in the second pic Im pretty sure is a cinnamon, the third pic is a normal grey beside the whiteface cinnamon, the baby your holding in the 4th pic is I think a cinnamon, the last pic is a normal grey. The bird on the food dish in the first picture looks like a cinnamon pearl pied. Let me know if I missed any lol
> 
> I cant quite tell in the pictures if the mother is a cinnamon pearl or just a regular pearl, if shes a regular pearl then all of the cinnamon babies are girls.


the one in the food dish ive had him for a while lol hes not a babie no more, the mom is a cinnamon pearl


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay lol so in order WF cinnamon, cinnamon, grey, cinnamon( pretty sure), grey  Since mom is a cinnamon pearl you cant tell the sex of any of these babies based on genetics.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Okay lol Since you didnt post individual pictures I cant tell which birds are which  Since mom is a cinnamon pearl you cant tell the sex of any of these babies based on genetics.


lol sorry, ah ok so ill just have to wait and see till they go through their first moult, the white face cinnamon looks like a male to me, hopefully it is


----------

